

Google Develops AI That Is Entirely Self Learning - jonbaer
http://www.proton4.com/artificial-intelligence/google-ai-now-self-learning/

======
higherpurpose
Source: [http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/feb/25/google-
dev...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/feb/25/google-develops-
computer-program-capable-of-learning-tasks-independently)

